# Electrical Engineer



## intech (Jan 26, 2010)

*JE2000000028*

*Position Title* = Electrical Engineer

*Education Required* = BSEE

*Experience Required* = 5 years on the job experience developing custom circuit boards including analog, digital, and

embedded microcontroller circuits with programming in C included. 2 years on the job experience with industrial electrical

design including schematic entry, documentation, and panel wiring.

*Position Description* =

*Requirements/Software*

* Atmel AVR Series Microcontroller Compiler and Development Tools (Image Craft ICCAVRv7.21, GNU, FreeRTOS, NutOS,

etc.)

* AVR Studio 4.18 or Higher

* Microchip MPLAB IDE v8.43 or Higher

* Microchip C18 C Compiler Preferred

* C Programming Language Entry and Development Tools (Programmer’s Notepad, Text Editor’s etc.)

* Cadence OrCAD Capture 16.0 or Higher (PSPICE included preferred)

* Cadence OrCAD PCB Editor 16.0 or Higher

* CircuitCAM 4.0

* BoardMaster 4.0

* AutoCAD Mechanical 2009 or AutoCAD Electrical 2009 or Higher

* Microsoft Word, Excel, and Project 2003 or Higher

*Proficiencies*

* Atmel AVR Family of microcontrollers and development tools

* Microchip PIC18 family of microcontrollers and development tools

* C-language program development, debug, and documentation practices

* Specify board components for design specifications and goals

* Develop and draw circuit schematics for PCB development

* Draw printed circuit board layouts for production assembly and generate appropriate manufacturing Gerber files for

production

* Run PCB layout design software for multi-layer board, digital, and analog circuit considerations

* Setup and meet requirements for PCB manufacturer specifications

* Use of ProtoMAT routing and prototyping equipment for PCB testing

* Circuit design using industry standard analog signals

* Serial communication methods and implementation (SPI, I2C, TTL, RS-232, 422, 485, etc)

* Soldering, prototyping, and board-level trouble-shooting required

* Use of oscilloscopes, function generators, and meters for design verification and troubleshooting

* Documentation and production of industrial electrical equipment panels using safe and standard practices.

*Duties*

Design, assemble, program, test, and maintain PC/PCB-based measurement and automation systems for Company and its

customers Nationwide. Includes client contact and moderate travel (mainly in US).

*Location* = Cheshire, CT

To apply: http://www.intech.net/Submit_Resume.html


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

intech said:


> *JE2000000028**Position Title* = Electrical Engineer
> 
> *Education Required* = BSEE
> 
> ...


Other than that...Do they require some other proficiency?

Sorry Dude. It is not personal. Is the longest list of proficiencies I have seen so far.


----------



## benbo (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Sorry Dude. It is not personal. Is the longest list of proficiencies I have seen so far.


Not only proficiencies. Look at the duties. Does anybody else work at this company? Do they have to answer the phone and sweep the floor too?

I guess employers can be picky in this economy. Hopefully this pays well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

^^^^I started reading it and thought the same thing. What else? I do expect a position like this to pay over the 100k a year, way over that. Unless they are the company I work for now.

Here they put a list of proficiencies and requisites and then hire whoever they want to, regardless the qualifications,preparation or experience. As long he/she is part of the inner circle, the experience, qualifications and capabilities are out the window. It does not matter.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> ^^^^I started reading it and thought the same thing. What else? I do expect a position like this to pay over the 100k a year, way over that. Unless they are the company I work for now.
> Here they put a list of proficiencies and requisites and then hire whoever they want to, regardless the qualifications,preparation or experience. As long he/she is part of the inner circle, the experience, qualifications and capabilities are out the window. It does not matter.


They always forget to list PAK as a pre-req, don't they DK?


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 26, 2010)

Dang. Almost have everything on that list. Knew I should have taken that excel class in college.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> They always forget to list PAK as a pre-req, don't they DK?


Let us stay out of that topic. I was just nailed yesterday due to my boss being a The King of the PAKs here. Still :mad2: about that. I am waiting a phone call to present my freaking resignation and get the heck out of here. I can only take so much crap and these people here already did met their quota.



z06dustin said:


> Dang. Almost have everything on that list. Knew I should have taken that excel class in college.


:Locolaugh: You and me both. :Locolaugh:


----------



## intech (Jan 27, 2010)

What kills me being in this business is that clients go from one extreme to another when it comes to defining what kind of person they need. You'll go from this kind of detail and extensive requirements to another client who just tells you "we need an Electrical Engineer."

Cutting through the BS, what's absolutely mandatory for this position is the Amtel and C experience.


----------

